# Poorly Woodpigeon need advice please



## Tracy Simpson (Dec 8, 2014)

We took in a juvenile woody 2 months ago, he had lost all his primary and tail feathers and obviously couldnt fly. We think he glanced off a car. Very healthy,eating well. 
3 weeks ago we had a feral pigeon very sickly turn up in our garden she later died but was in close proximity to our woody. A week later our woody started sneezing looked like it had a bad cold we took it to the vet and she gave us antibiotics. later when administering them i noticed creamy yellow patches in his throat i immediately thought canker so went back to the vet and picked up some metronidazloe we brought him indoors in a large cage and he has had 14 day supply together with high vitamin/mineral food daily. He was doing really well although hated being handled and got very stressed. we finished the meds 2 days ago. yesterday i heard him sneeze and kept an eye on him, the following morning he was standing in his food bowl making a noise like he had a cold and sneezing constantly for a bit, we gave him another metronidazole with food and he was fine again??? his throat is now all clear , he has no discharge eyes or nasal. The vet told me it could be stress related now or could be an underlying problem. Does anyone have any advice please? i,ve gotten quite attached to this fellow and would love to put him back in my avairy


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

If he has respiratory sometimes if you dont medicate long enough then they will relapse. Consider asking vet for meds and a longer courses.


----------



## dove2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes, from my little experience with wood pigeons they do get quite stressed in captivity. I have had 2 this year, both concussed and wing clipped by cars and they really don't like being caged up for any length of time. 
What are his poos like please? Have they changed?

Also the indoor environment is often more polluted and dusty than the outdoor environment, added to this when you have the heating on sometimes it can dry up their nasals..All of this may contribute to sneezing fits. Try putting a bowl of water close to the radiator so the air is not too dry. I only handle woodies when I really have to as they do get very stressed and flappy.
Is he getting vitamin D? If he has not been exposed to sunlight for a while he can get Vit D deficiency, check the Vits you are giving him cover this. If there is any way of keeping him warm and quiet and getting some sunlight that would help with his stress a bit. I think bringing him in may be stressing him out too much, ideally a warm but airy during the day outhouse with a heatlamp, as it is very cold here at the mo.

Minimize handling, make sure he is not around dust, perfumes, room scented fresheners etc, and keep him warm and quiet, but with room to walk and see daylight every day and some fresh air, but NOT so he is cold or in a draught, depression is rife in wood pigeons when they don't get this. Also remember birds go to sleep when dusk and wake when dawn, make sure he is getting as MUCH sleep as he needs, no good for him being kept awake by the tv on until 7 or 8pm+, he needs his quiet time to recover, stress free. As CBL says check he is completely clear. 
One more thing I find helps when any animal is on or has been on antibiotics is a PROBIOTIC to put the good bacteria back in the gut, I find vegan acidopholis helps in this respect as part of their recovery programme. Sprinkle a capsule on their food. I get mine from Nature's Best, or LLoyds Pharmacy used to do it, I don't know if they still do.


----------



## Tracy Simpson (Dec 8, 2014)

many thanks for the replys. he is kept in a 4ft x 3ft dog cage with a perch positioned so he can walk up onto it from the floor. he is in a spare bedroom in the house with no heating on and door closed, no draughts ect. he does have a large window so getting light.i have no where suitable outside for him to go other than the avairy but i have other birds in there. i have placed a blanket over the front of the cage so he feels more secure. his poos are looking normal.yesterday they were quite watery but i had given him some greens. i handled him once a day to administer meds and sort his food/water. he physically shakes when you go near the cage so stress is a major part. yesterday, last night and this morning no sneezing from him thus far. he was only on a 5 day course of antibiotics for respiratory and had 14 days of metronidazole. will see how he gets on through the day. i know he gets very frustrated he can,t fly, he tries sometimes then goes around puffing with frustration. in his avairy we positioned tree trunks from the floor at angles so he can still get high off the floor where hes comfortable , even tied ropes around the trunk so he can get more grip. if only birds knew we were trying to help them things would be so much easier.


----------



## dove2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sounds like you're doing great Tracy. If only they knew just how much we want them to get better!
Is he warm enough?, does he look warm and not bunched up every time you see him. He may benefit from an exchange of air in the room perhaps, get some 02, (heating on, open window for a brief time being careful he is not in any draught, if you do not live near a busy road with traffic that is). 

I find Beaphar Vionate, a good broad spectrum vitamin powder (order online from Pets at Home and collect in store), a teaspoon sprinkled on top of his seed every day seems to help, if he is low in vitamins he will need that extra boost for the best chances of recovery, along with the all important acidopholis.

I can't think of anything else for the moment. Oh, and I've found to NOT talk to the bird in a high pitched voice helps, gentle with all the movements of changing the paper and laying it down. I'm sure you are doing all this with the best will in the world, often whatever you do woodies just hate being caged up. :/


----------



## Tracy Simpson (Dec 8, 2014)

no hes never bunched up, the heatings on in the rest of the house just not that room so its luke warm in there compared to the rest of the house. i have been running a dehumidifier in the house so i wonder if thats upsetting him? after you said about the dry air. i have turned that off now. i have been feeding him CeDe egg food aswell which has all the vits in. i,ll keep you posted how he gets on and again many thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## dove2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes it would be healthier to have a little natural humidity in the air as long as he's warm with it that should be fine.
Is he eating on his own I take it? Has he ordinary pigeon food too?, the corn in it is good for bulking him up and giving him good fuel. And the peas in it will give him natural protein and fibre. 
He has oyster grit, yes? That is good for calcium and digesting his food.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Not sure if you have seen this UK link, but it has great information on wood pigeons, resources to find help and much more.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

Thank you.*


----------



## dove2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes, two cardinal rules with wood pigeons:
1) Never look a woodie in the eye, they think you're eyeing them up for a meal
2) The longer you keep a wood pigeon the more stressed it gets, (usually!), as quick a release as possible back to the wild is always the best option where at all possible. I understand if you let yours go he wouldn't make it, he is not well enough and it is far too cold for any bird that is even a little bit below par. 

Have another check in his beak if you think he is not right, get someone to gently hold him in a towel and have a good look as far as you can see, with a torch if you can. As suggested, he may need longer on the antibitiotics if he shows any signs at all of worsening don't be afraid to call your vet and explain his symptoms. Tell your vet you are happy to pay for any meds, often vets treat as sparsely as they can and don't make as much effort because the bird is not a 'paying' customer, so please bear this in mind.


----------



## Tracy Simpson (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi, Thanks for the replies. Yes he is eating on his own, he has a high quality pigeon food he also likes mealworms,sunflower seeds,split peas,chick peas crushed peanuts which is all on offer for him. he doesnt seem to be getting any worse in the last day or two. I really have tried to stay away from him and leave him as private as possible. will check in his mouth again tomorrow to see if all still clear. Hes a little fighter i,ll give him that


----------

